# Taste of the wild. More poop?



## mandi

I feed my minis Blue....not Blue Buffalo...they normally go just after they eat..they get the dry food in the morning with the life bits and late in day, I mix some of the canned in with the dry....and they just love chopped up bits of apple! For treat...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtymztu

How long has it been since the switch and which formula did you switch her to?

I switched Dusty from Purina Pro plan, which he came from the breeder eating, to TOTW. I started on the Wetlands formula then decided it had too much protein so I changed to the Sierra Mountains formula. Since the switch to the Sierra, he goes less often(1-2x per day) than with the Pro Plan or the TOTW Wetlands. Not as much gas either.


----------



## Macee s mom

I switched her a week ago last Saturday. I'm feeding her the venison bison puppy one.. I will start measuring how much.. I have small hands and I give her a small handful twice a day. Thanks ladies! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtymztu

Macee s mom said:


> I switched her a week ago last Saturday. I'm feeding her the venison bison puppy one.. I will start measuring how much.. I have small hands and I give her a small handful twice a day. Thanks ladies!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If it were me, I'd wait a little longer before I switched foods again, unless the food is obviously not agreeing with her (diarrhea, vomiting, etc). I would give her system a little more time to acclimate to the new food, then decide if it is right for her. 

It does also help to know how much she is getting and how that fits with the reccemmendations on the bag. I think some foods are way off on those recommendations, but I have found TOTW's to be pretty accurate for my dogs. But again that is just my experience with the food in the past several years. Good Luck.


----------



## patk

i agree. my dog has always needed to be acclimated first to a new food - and this is a dog that will eat almost anything i give him. i was told when i first got him to transition him by gradually adding the new food to the old one. even recently, i substituted what is supposedly a high quality kibble, carna4, for treats my local pet shop stopped carrying, and my dog had a little diarrhea the first day. now he's fine.


----------



## Joelly

Hhhmmm....I feed both my toy poodles the Proplan Sport formula (30/20) and they are doing great.

Charlie was on TOTW for months earlier this year and doing terrific. Less gassy but lots of poops. He doesn't poop so much with proplan sport. I supplement with freeze dried stella chewy though so he doesn't have plain kibble.


----------



## Sookster

I'd bet you are overfeeding. Taste of the Wild is a very nutrient dense food, and I'm assuming you switched from the regular, grain inclusive Blue Buffalo to grain free TOTW, which is also more calorically dense. You poop out what you can't use, and it sounds like her body just can't use all of the nutrition that's being ingested. If I were the one who had made this switch, I'd feed 2/3-3/4 the total amount per day that you were using of BB. So if you were feeding 3 cups per day of BB, I'd be feeding about 2-2.5 cups of TOTW. Try cutting the quantity down a bit and see if that helps. If that's the cause, you should notice a pretty dramatic difference from a very small decrease.


----------



## liljaker

Sookster: That is what I have always read, that if there is too much poop, too often, you are overfeeding. Not sure if that's true or not, but it does make sense.


----------



## Sookster

liljaker said:


> Sookster: That is what I have always read, that if there is too much poop, too often, you are overfeeding. Not sure if that's true or not, but it does make sense.


I've seen it happen many times. It's pretty dramatic, too. When you are at the "right" amount, and stools are normal, often if you go just a little over (as little as 1/4 cup or less) you can see huge changes in stool volume. I worked with a puppy raiser and a collie last year, the raiser was having a really hard time house training the dog because she pooped so frequently and such large volumes. She was feeding about 1.5 cups twice a day of Natural Balance. Switched her down to 1.25 cups twice a day and she quickly was down to pooping reliably twice a day and a normal volume.


----------



## outwest

If your dog is on the slim side, the last thing you want to do is cut down on their food. I finally have enough meat on Jazz, but it has taken a lot of experimenting. He does poop twice a day, but they are big poops. He's a big dog, though.


----------

